# avenida Grau de Chiclayo



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ou! El Vogani  NICE! Aunque de noche se ve mucho mejor =P!

Gracias por las fotos Cibert ! El cielo de tu ciudad siempre tan despejado y lindo!


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

valmont ahi esta lo que pedias:lol:

Este thread tambien se lo dedico a dalex , a pocas cosas, cess, jassan, luis tafur y todos los chiclayanos en el perú y en el mundo, tambien a los compañeros peruanos que nos aprecian.



































































































































































































































































































--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
seria genial que se siga proyectandose esa avenida Grau y no se pierda, como esta previsto hasta monsefú la ventaja que tiene es que viene del centro de chiclayo esta avenida grau, al igual que la avenida los incas en la victoria (que en chiclayo cambia dos nombres luis gonzales y santa victoria) y que tambien esta proyectado a monsefú, dos avenidas importantes que se estan consolidando.

me quedo con la foto del gloria plaza


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

La ultima foto del edificio si me gusto mucho, pero si fuera un poquito mas alto seria fenial


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Chiclayo y Trujillo cada vez me sorprenden mas solo les falta altura nada mas y se convertiran y pocos años las sucursales de Lima metropolitana.

Que pasa con Arequipa se esta quedando mucho, es bonito lo colonial y lo historico pero por favor modernizacion......


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> Chiclayo y Trujillo cada vez me sorprenden mas solo les falta altura nada mas y se convertiran y pocos años las sucursales de Lima metropolitana.
> 
> Que pasa con Arequipa se esta quedando mucho, es bonito lo colonial y lo historico pero por favor modernizacion......


Si quieres ver modernizacion, pues visita el Tema Paseando por Arequipa ya que alli te estas perdiendo de todo, y dices algo que no sabes y desconoces, nunca te vi postear en esos temas, te invito coordialmente  y despues me dices tus puntos de vista 

Y con Arequipa no pasa nada, sigue su crecimiento silenciosa


----------



## valmonth (Jun 20, 2007)

Gracias brother, tus fotos me gustan mucho....

A lo que dijo el amigo *ELTIGER25* el nuevo colegio CIMA esta en una nueva urbanizacion al final de la Av Grau y no recuerdo el nombre . 
Hay 2 nuevas urbanizaciones proyectadas alli. Una se llama Santa Clara.

Fotos en RECOPILACIÒN: AVANCES Y PROYECTOS EN CHICLAYO


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Bonita la zona...supongo que los arbolitos crecerán y darán más ambiente al lugar, pero en general me parece que va por muy buen camino Chiclayo. A ver si le dan una buena lección al resto del país y tarrajean los costados de tooooodos sus edificios. :lol:


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre las fotos !! Se ve bacan la avenida.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy bien por Chiclayo y su modernización, me gustan mucho las fotos mostradas.


----------



## yafris (Jan 10, 2008)

La av grau es una de las mas bellas de Chiclayo incluso en la victoria hasta el parque zonal se ve hermosa, ojala la sigan prolongando y se llende edificios residenciales, restaurants, colegios , etc , es bueno conservar las areas verdes


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Están lindas las fotos cibert. Chiclayo está creciendo. A mí esposo le van a encantar, se las voy a enseñar, para que recuerde su niñez:banana:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bastante pasable, pero esa berma central deja mucho que desear.


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

Excelente, se nota que Chiclayo quiere progresar a buen ritmo. Muchos se quejan de la altura, pero la altura no lo es todo. Me parece que si logran tener una ciudad limpia, pintada, bella, sin los colores acholados, sin ... mejor ejemplo: Que no sea como Lima.
Pareciera un aire a una ciudad desconocida en el Peru, mas moderna y linda.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Caleta said:


> Excelente, se nota que Chiclayo quiere progresar a buen ritmo. Muchos se quejan de la altura, pero la altura no lo es todo. Me parece que si logran tener una ciudad limpia, pintada, bella, *sin los colores acholados*, sin ... mejor ejemplo: Que no sea como Lima.
> Pareciera un aire a una ciudad desconocida en el Peru, mas moderna y linda.


:nuts:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Veo que la arquitectura está mejorando en Chiclayo. Las nuevas construcciones se ven mucho mejores que las antiguas (de los años 70, 80 y 90). Así, la ciudad se está recuperando en el terreno del diseño, donde, a mi criterio, estaba muy por detrás de Trujillo y Piura. Vamos, Chiclayo! kay:

Eso sí, me parece imperdonable que algunas buenas construcciones nuevas sigan teniendo la falta de criterio de no tarrajear sus costados. Con eso tiran al agua su aspecto estético. :bash:


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Excelenete avenida, me da la impresión de ser amplia, que gusto de ver a Chiclayo así.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy linda Chiclayo, pero seria interesante si nos muestran más fotos en un tema : Paseando por Chiclayo, asi nos muestran todo, desde los lugares turisticos, las playas, la ciudad, los Mall, los Centros Comerciales, las zonas residenciales y los servicios con los cuales cuenta la ciudad


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Muy bonita la ciudad de Chiclayo !!!!!
Se ve ordenada y en pleno crecimiento. En lo personal a mi si me gustaron los colores que vi en los edificios, pero estoy de acuerdo en que hacen falta mas arboles. Felicitaciones !!!*


----------

